# factory service manual



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

anyone know where i can download a pdf version of the factory service manual? its for a 89 240sx. any helps appreciated...plus i used search


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think anyone would scan there service manuel then upload it online, but i could be wrong, u can easily buy one on ebay for cheap. then u can scan it for us


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

What do you need? I have a 90 and its about the same. i might be able to scan the parts in if i can find time. i just picked mine up from a local nissan dealer. probably one of the best, and smartest buys i have made with my car.

Joe


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i need to know how to put a intake back together, see i have two motors and i am taking to spare apart and fixing it, so i have to put the intake back together


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

those books are pretty cheap if you get them in the right spot


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

You can get the entire R32 Skyline manual in PDF format on fresh alloy! I bet if you look in those forums you will find one for your 240.


----------



## jmh1967 (Jun 30, 2011)

does anyone know what the labor time for the two timing chains and 3 sprockets in a 1999 sentra gxe is? of what a fair price would be to get paid to do that work? a neighbor of mine just asked me this question today. thanks


----------

